
SR-71 Blackbird Pilot Trolls Arrogant Fighter Pilot with Ground Speed Check - BlakePetersen
http://tribunist.com/technology/sr-71-blackbird-pilot-trolls-arrogant-fighter-pilot-with-ground-speed-check/
======
jrcii
[http://www.speedtest.net/result/4996764889.png](http://www.speedtest.net/result/4996764889.png)
:)

~~~
jgeewax
[http://www.speedtest.net/result/4997108174.png](http://www.speedtest.net/result/4997108174.png)

~~~
cheza
[http://i.imgur.com/TKfKqJO.png](http://i.imgur.com/TKfKqJO.png)

